# Erik Akkersdijk and Michael Gottlieb juggling with V-cubes



## Laetitia (Nov 12, 2008)

Done on saturday at Essen, after the German Nationals


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 12, 2008)

most expensive juggling balls ever


----------



## Dene (Nov 12, 2008)

So _that's_ what qq looks like! Now I know. Not what I was expecting!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

Dene said:


> So _that's_ what qq looks like! Now I know. Not what I was expecting!



Why not? 
He also did this at Princeton Open using just regular 3x3s.

I never knew Erik was so awesome at juggling. Perhaps he should try it BLD OH like Mike Hughey?


----------



## Dene (Nov 12, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > So _that's_ what qq looks like! Now I know. Not what I was expecting!
> ...



Good point. I guess we all form pictures of people we haven't seen, and he doesn't conform to that picture, or at least he didn't.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> most expensive juggling balls ever



Pretty heavy juggling balls, too. I just did 26 catches with 4 V-cubes (2 7x7x7, 2 6x6x6). That's quite a workout.

I tried doing 5 (adding a 5x5x5), but I couldn't get them high enough to get them started - just too heavy.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've met Michael, It's weird seeing him in a video with Erik... in Europe.


----------



## Faz (Nov 12, 2008)

The black one that erik is juggling looks like a shot put.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92: Yeah, it was weird for me to be in Europe and meet so many European cubers! Never thought that would happen.

fazrulz: Not quite a shot put, actually one of AvG's exercise-juggling balls (I think 0.5 or 1 kilo). I managed a short Mills Mess pattern with three of those  At my house in New York I have some actual shot puts for juggling (well, mini ones, only 4 pounds each, but still a work out!), but it's dangerous to juggle metal things because of the dents they tend to make in the floor when you mess up. I also have a bunch of tennis balls filled with little lead pellets (all this back from the days when I didn't know how to cube, and my main obsession was juggling) which are much less damaging on the floor... and on my feet. I like the feel of juggling heavier things though, they go exactly where you throw them so it feels so much more solid.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > most expensive juggling balls ever
> ...


I just did 28 catches with four megaminxes  (2 chinaminxes, 2 supernova). But it's easier than with V-cubes.
I won't try with a fifth, I'm not mastering 5-ball juggliong enough for that.


----------



## Erik (Nov 12, 2008)

Qqwref was awesome at juggling those big things 
(also at juggling normal sized things (not necessarily balls  ))


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 12, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> The black one that erik is juggling looks like a shot put.



if you mean the additional ball he was using, it IS like a shot put. arnaud's juggling ball that could kill somebody. probably me.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just juggled with my 3x3, 4x4 and ES 5x5, not too difficult, till I dropped the 4x4 and it fell apart

quite funny, lots of magicians can cube, lots of cubers can juggle, lots of jugglers know magic basics. we're going round in circles


----------



## Kevin. (Nov 12, 2008)

I can juggle! hah. BAM!


----------



## Kian (Nov 12, 2008)

i would be terrified.


----------



## Fusty (Nov 12, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> Just juggled with my 3x3, 4x4 and ES 5x5, not too difficult, till I dropped the 4x4 and it fell apart
> 
> quite funny, lots of magicians can cube, lots of cubers can juggle, lots of jugglers know magic basics. we're going round in circles



It's like we are the champions of party tricks. Now just learn to calculate days of the week based on dates and you'll be the star of the party.


----------



## Escher (Nov 12, 2008)

add 3 digit to 3 digit multiplication to that and you'll be sorted


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 12, 2008)

Escher said:


> add 3 digit to 3 digit multiplication to that and you'll be sorted



what? :confused:


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2008)

Fusty said:


> It's like we are the champions of party tricks. Now just learn to calculate days of the week based on dates and you'll be the star of the party.



It's funny, I learned how to do that a couple of weeks ago. Oddly enough 'party tricks' don't really help much at actual parties, since usually everyone is too busy being drunk to talk to the guy who carries around a Rubik's Cube and plays with numbers in his head.


----------



## Escher (Nov 12, 2008)

as in, what is 367x429? ...and coming to the answer in a few seconds. its speed maths! there are various easy tricks to learn how to do it.
even better, you could juggle two balls, solve a cube OH, AND do loads of those questions! Then round it off by making them all disappear one by one.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 12, 2008)

Off Topic: Is it me or is google down?


----------



## Escher (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/firefox
is fine...


----------



## skwishy (Nov 12, 2008)

Escher said:


> as in, what is 367x429? ...and coming to the answer in a few seconds. its speed maths! there are various easy tricks to learn how to do it.
> even better, you could juggle two balls, solve a cube OH, AND do loads of those questions! Then round it off by making them all disappear one by one.



If it were me, after everything disappeared I would say "and today is Wednesday" (or whatever day it is) just to be dumb


----------



## Escher (Nov 12, 2008)

lol i'd try and do a david blaine... like point to the window and on there would be the date in playing cards (e.g 9 of hearts, 1 of diamonds, ace of spades and 8 of clubs if it was 9/1/08) stuck to the other side. you would command some real respect


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 13, 2008)

skwishy said:


> If it were me, after everything disappeared I would say "and today is Wednesday" (or whatever day it is) just to be dumb


No, today is thursday.



Escher said:


> lol i'd try and do a david blaine... like point to the window and on there would be the date in playing cards (e.g 9 of hearts, 1 of diamonds, ace of spades and 8 of clubs if it was 9/1/08) stuck to the other side. you would command some real respect


Why not just do a John George?


----------



## mrCage (Nov 13, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> skwishy said:
> 
> 
> > If it were me, after everything disappeared I would say "and today is Wednesday" (or whatever day it is) just to be dumb
> ...


 
Tomorrow it won't be (posted this on thursday ... lol ...

The best party trick is probably to have an intelligent level-headed conversation with a nice girl

Per


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 13, 2008)

mrCage said:


> The best party trick is probably to have an intelligent level-headed conversation with a nice girl



What kind of boring parties do you go to? there are no "nice girls" at real parties, I promise 

It is because of those girls I newer go to any parties anymore, they scare the crprpr out of me


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2008)

lucas, whose John George? wikipedia/google didnt give me any answers...


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2008)

He's a really skilled magician who's friends with a lot of us California cubers. He can solve cubes too. And potatoes.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 14, 2008)

qqwref said:


> He's a really skilled magician who's friends with a lot of us California cubers. He can solve cubes too. And potatoes.



...wait... solve potatoes?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 14, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> skwishy said:
> 
> 
> > If it were me, after everything disappeared I would say "and today is Wednesday" (or whatever day it is) just to be dumb
> ...



...and today what we are doing is math?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> ...wait... solve potatoes?



You haven't heard about this?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 14, 2008)

That was nice  Some of you people are gonna go crazy with this idea xD
Solving 7x7 while juggling?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 14, 2008)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > skwishy said:
> ...



(Banana.)


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 15, 2008)

qqwref said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ...wait... solve potatoes?
> ...



I actually haven't. I can't actually see it that clearly, either. Pity...


----------

